# a good mornings harvest



## Errol

a good mornings harvest, I believe this is the best garden I have ever grown. I hope everyones garden is doing great


----------



## stephanie

I am having harvests like that this year too! really amazing year for gardens in western washington this year.


----------



## Tammy

wow - wish I had that kind of harvest! I finally picked my first zucc yesterday (after having to cut off and compost about 6 of them for turning yellow and mushy). My beans are still growing their vines, but no flowers yet. Tomatos are just now starting to form. I have HUGE pumpkin vines meandering all over, but have not yet seen an actual pumpkin on it and at this point in the year am thinking of just pulling it out because even if it did start to form some pumpkins, I don't think there's enough time left in the season to ripen. 

I did pick all the rest of my kale and spinach though so that's done for the season until this fall when I can plant again. 

your harvest is looking great!!


----------



## Timbertodd

Picked my first 2 zuccs this afternoon and a nice bowl of green beans yesterday evening. My raised bed of potatoes yielded about 15lbs of spuds. I reworked and amended the soil yesterday and planted leaf lettuce and swiss chard today. The peas gave us 3 large bowls full.


----------



## Shannon

Yum! Everything looks so beautiful. I got candy apple onions, squash, and zucchini today. So excited!!


----------



## milano123

I have bookmarked this and will return soon more about it thank you.


----------

